# What is the laws in your country?



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

What is the laws in your country for keeping dogs?

This is the law for dog owners in Sweden:

Dogs must have access to clean water and good food.
Dogs must go for a walk at least every 6 hours. 
Dogs that are kept inside must go outside on walks regularly.
You must see to your dog at least twice a day.
The dog must get it's needs of social interaction every day, by contact with other animals or humans, a few hours every day.
It is not allowed to keep your dog tied up indoors.
It is not allowed to keep your dog in a crate, if it is not a special occasion like transportation, hunting or a dog show.
You must take your dog to the vet if it is sick.
You must tag your dog.
It you do not follow this rules you may get to pay fines and if it's a crime against the law of animal protection, you may get prison for up to 2 years.

What laws do you have?


----------



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

I think the laws works fine 
We don't have puppy mills, you can't buy puppies in pet shops and we don't have stray dogs 

I like to watch RSPCA on Animal planet and I'm fascinated over the things I see on TV. Same with the dog whisperer. Many people don't even walk their dogs! In Sweden the average is to walk your dog 2 hours every day. Doesn't matter if you live in a house or flat. Nobody learns their dog to do it's business inside like a cat. It's illegal to use electric fences and collars and the collars with spikes that go on the inside (don't know the name for it in English)

Of course I know that they show of the worst cases in this programs  But still seems like there are many ignorant dog owners in America.

I applaud the dog owners that take their dogs for walks and gives them a meaningful life! And I enjoy watching videos from youtube of loving dog owners and there pets working together


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

This is the law for dog owners in Sweden:

_I'll reply in italics_

Dogs must have access to clean water and good food.
_Same in my city, although any dog food is fine_

Dogs must go for a walk at least every 6 hours.
_There is no regulations about walking at all; and since most owners work a regular 8 hour day plus some travel time, means many dogs are alone for 9 hours or so during the day. Mine is and he is fine loose in the house till I get home_

Dogs that are kept inside must go outside on walks regularly.
_No regulations on this; I agree that dogs should walk regularly but its okay for people with small breeds or elderly dogs to just spend time in their yards_

You must see to your dog at least twice a day.
_No regulations on this_

The dog must get it's needs of social interaction every day, by contact with other animals or humans, a few hours every day.
_No regulations on this_

It is not allowed to keep your dog tied up indoors.
_There are no specific laws on this, but if it is found cruel then it is against the law-- like a dog with a collar imbedded in its neck_

It is not allowed to keep your dog in a crate, if it is not a special occasion like transportation, hunting or a dog show.
_No laws against this, and many people crate dogs when they are at work or out of the house to keep them safe_

You must take your dog to the vet if it is sick.
_True here also, you must give medical attention_

You must tag your dog.
_Here too, a dog must be registered yearly and proof of a rabies vaccine given to the city. It is very cheap for a spayed or neutered pet, under $10_

It you do not follow this rules you may get to pay fines and if it's a crime against the law of animal protection, you may get prison for up to 2 years.
_Our laws for animals are mostly against criminal abuse or neglect, like beating an animal or starving it. Prison time or probation can result. But basically if a dog gets food and water, isn't beat or hurt, and doesn't bite anyone then its more or less okay legally_


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I have to wonder how they enforce some of those laws. For example, how can they prove is someone did or didn't walk their dog every six hours. I also see a logistical problem when it comes to people sleeping, working, etc. 

Do dogs always have to have access to food? I feed my dogs twice a day, if Mina were allowed to free feed she'd be quite overweight. 

As far as the crate thing goes, I don't agree with it. Personally, if crating were illegal here I think that Mina would have had at least one surgery for a blockage as she will chew/eat things she's not supposed to if not supervised. I also think this would make house training much more difficult.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The three that I see that must be hard to enforce is walking your dog every six hours, tieing up a dog in the house or using a crate (most people do this for the protection of their pet when they cannot supervise them) and is safer for the dog than being loose and able to get into things.

It is great that it works and that you do not have puppy mills or sell dogs in Pet Stores. I wish we had better laws against these.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I think prohibiting crating is quite stupid and unrealistic. 

But then until recently many states here require rabies vaccines every year.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Labsnothers said:


> I think prohibiting crating is quite stupid and unrealistic.
> 
> But then until recently many states here require rabies vaccines every year.


It may be quite stupid and unrealistic for YOU but apparently it works for the swedish. They obviously know how to train their dogs well.


----------



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

When you sleep the dog sleeps to, but during the day you must walk the dog. People in sweden have very strong feelings about dogs, most people have some kind of daycare for their dogs, or a dogwalker, or maybe for some lucky you take the dog to work. Neighbours keep their eyes open, and if someone doesn't take care of their dog they may report it.
When you get a puppy you take vacation from work for about 4 weeks (most people) to stay home with you puppy, to train it to be alone and not to pee inside. I haven't had any problem with my dogs even tough they don't live in a crate during the day.
They don't have to have food all the time, feeding two times a day works fine  But all my animals have access to food always, I have never had an fat animal 

Here you have to vaccinate your dog to, we don't have rabies, so you just take that shot if your going to another country. But there is several other shots that you take every year


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Velsan- Welcome to the forums! ( My Great Grandmother and Grandfather came from Sweden. I grew up hearing it spoken at my Grandmother's house.)

Do you know if they have any laws regarding owning certain breeds of dogs in Sweden (Like Pitbulls)? Or if they have laws regarding spaying/neutering/breeding? Or how many animals are euthanized each year in animal shelters? 

Just curious.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Also, do you have laws regulating how many dogs you can have in your house? In my town, you can only have 2 dogs, unless you live in the country.


----------



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

There is no law against certain breeds, but if you have a dangerous dog (that attacks people or other dogs) the police may take it away, test it (mentality test) and maybe put it down.
We don't have the same kind of animal shelters as you do, we only have one place in Stockholm called "The dog stable". Most dogs finds new homes, they don't put them down if they are not aggressive (really aggressive), so there is no time limit for the dogs. Most people find new home for there dogs themselves. And like I said there are no stray dogs, maybe some who got away from there owner, but they are usually captured in a day or two if not faster. If I see a loose dog without an owner I capture it and call the police.
We also import dogs from other country's shelters like Spain and Ireland


----------



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

If you have 10 or more dogs you need permission from the county you live in


----------



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

Now I'm of for work, it 6.30 in the morning here, and I'm already late


----------



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

We don't have any laws to spay and neuter, but I recommend it to all dog owners that don't want to breed. I would only breed my dog if she becomes a champion at everything, keeps a good standard and is not sick. But if she is not top notch I will spay her when she is about 5 years old to prevent diseases like cancer 
I don't like people who want to mate there dog because it's cute or something, it has to be a pure breed of good standard, that have achieved something.

Btw nice that you are part swede


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't agree with not crating. You can't teach a puppy not to chew in 4 weeks. The puppy needs to be confined in a safe area for it's own protection. Not to mention a crate makes a dog feel safe and comfortable. I have two crates in my house the doors are left open overnight and two of my dogs will go in the crate to sleep on their own. I do not shut the door, they like it in their crates.

Here in America it is considered a good, responcible thing to have a kennel or a crate to put your puppy in when you leave them at home for a few hours so the puppy doesn't kill it's self by chewing electrical wires or other dangerous things.


----------



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

You can have an open crate, so it learns it's a safe place, but you are not allowed to close the door.

We solve the problem by not leaving the puppy alone, when I start to work again the puppy will be with my neighbour.
Until it's old enough to be home alone a few hours every day, then my neighbour will just take her out for walks. Most people think 6 hours is to much, so most dogs are not left alone for more then 3 hours.

Don't know of anyone that have used a crate, it's not part of the way we think. Everything is about using nice methods, not to be angry with the dog, and praise it when it does what you want. We never leave a puppy on it's own. It's just common sense. And a puppy that's mentally stimulated wont shew on things, other then it's own toys. And also we make everything puppy safe. No wires, no small things, no shoes. Nothing to shew on other then it's toys or a bone 

When I sleep she will be in the room with me so I can hear if she need to go pee. The puppy will know not to pee inside in a about a week or two. But they can't hold the bladder so accidents will still happen, but not on purpose. Mostly they are already house broken when they leave the breeder.
There is no point to first learn it to go on a paper. It's just an extra step.
If you don't have the possibility to be with your dog or see to that it's taken care of during the day, Then it's simple.. don't buy a dog.
No one here would think of the idea to put it in a crate and leave for work.


Swedish people have like I said very strong feelings about what is okey and what is not. Many people really hate Cesar Millan because he doesn't stop the dog owners to use electric collars or collars with spikes on the inside, and they don't like some of his methods. I don't like it either, but still think he is good at what he do. But most dog people wont watch his show and want to forbid it. I use the methods I like.

But the rules and things we are used to is different between different country's  What is normal to me may be very strange and odd to you and dito. I do it my way, and others can do it their way. 


We have about 800 000 dogs in Sweden  But we are only 9 million Swedish people


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I have to disagree with you that a mentally stimulated puppy will not chew anything other than toys. I can leave Mina right after I take her for a run and do training with her, leave her a stuffed and frozen kong and she'd still chew things. Why? Because she likes to see what she can get away with, naturally when no one's there to watch her she can get away with whatever she likes. As I said, if I hadn't used a crate I can guarantee Mina would 
A. Have had at least one surgery for a blockage
or 
B. Would have eaten something that killed her.

Either way, most people here work 8 hour days and in rural areas like mine, there are NO daycares. I can also guarantee that most bosses would laugh at you if you asked for a month off because you were getting a puppy.

I guess it's just cultural differences though. I do agree on positive training methods as that's what I prefer, but I'm also not naive enough to believe that prongs or e collars have no place. In the right hands and in the right situations they are wonderful tools just like any other tool.


----------



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

I take my ordinary vacation, I have right to 5 weeks every year  I planned this for 3 years.
In Sweden it's illegal with that kind of collars and it works fine without them, hope the rest of the world will realize that to  
In Sweden many seniors use their spare time to take care of other peoples dogs, don't have to be a doggy daycare. But perhaps it's easier in Sweden.
Many things seems to be


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is America it's not common to find other people to watch your dog while you are at work. Most people will say "no, I'm busy" when you ask if they can watch your dog. And Yes in America we also believe in nice training methods too and we believe the crate is a nice method, we do not punish the puppy with the crate, we make the crate a good thing and the puppy learns that the crate is a happy place.

And here in America you can not take off of work to watch a puppy for 4-5 weeks. Most bosses in the U.S. will fire a person if they try to take off for that long. there are very few jobs that will allow that.


I wish we could have people watch our dogs while we are at work but it mostly isn't possible in the U.S. I know of a person that would be willing to come out to watch my dogs everyday while I'm at school but it would cost me $25 everyday, thats $550 every month for the average person which most people can't afford.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Velsan said:


> I take my ordinary vacation, I have right to 5 weeks every year  I planned this for 3 years.
> In Sweden it's illegal with that kind of collars and it works fine without them, hope the rest of the world will realize that to
> In Sweden many seniors use their spare time to take care of other peoples dogs, don't have to be a doggy daycare. But perhaps it's easier in Sweden.
> Many things seems to be


Most certainly many things are easier.

The difference between a small country that has been developed for such a long time and a large country that is more spread out and diverse is a large difference.

It would more appropriate in many ways to compare the united states to the European union. More appropriate to compare a single state within the united states, to single state/country within the European union.

Each state here has it's own constitution, it's own legislative, executive, and judicial branch of government and it's own governing laws much like each European union country does. States in the U.S. vary quit widely in their laws.

As for dogs, mine do not use crates but they do have to be alone for 8hrs a day. They have the freedom of my house all day. They could choose to be outside in my fenced yard all day, but they seem to prefer the sofa.

Very easy as far as I am concerned...


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

We have had at least one young Lab in the house since 1991. Much of that time my wife and I both held full time jobs and the kids have been out of the house since 1998. 

While there are alternatives, they don't always work that well. We just got an 8 year old Lab last night. I am trying to figure out how I can continue many of my activities without leaving him more than 4-5 hours at a time crate or no crate. 

I think banning crates is a very stupid law. Perhaps is is a different attitude. On the one UK dominated site, there was a long running thread where people seriously argued that people that work shouldn't have dogs.


----------



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

I work 9 hours every day and every third weekend. If I didn't had the possibility to get help with my dog at least the first time, until it was 6 months. I would not get one. I work close to home, so when the dog is adult I'm not in the same need of help. If I have a bicycle it takes me about 2 minutes to get home  Otherwise it is 10 min walk. When it's grown up I still will use either a daymum, a daycare or a dogwalker. But if it doesn't work one day I can still walk home during my lunch break 
My boyfriend will be in Kosovo the first 7 months of the puppy's life. Good, then he don't have anything to say about raising the puppy, and he don't need to see poop inside (He would puke  )
But in the same time I'm on my own. I think it will work fine, but I'm a bit nervous 

I plan to exercise and train the dog before and after work. I have several dog training clubs to choose from, and I got a nice one close by. 

It is easy to forget for me that USA is so big  And many european countrys have very poor laws for animal protection. Dogs that get hanged in trees when they are no good no more, thrown out of cliffs etc. 

But it is interesting to here others views on how to raise a dog.  Nice to have contact with real people, and not just watch TV and judge  I bet you all love your dogs and do your best 


Labsnothers:

Nice that you got an older lab! Hope that it will work out fine with the puppy


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I dont work and I still cant spend every minute of the day with my dogs . Although they are never left alone for more than 3-4 hours and that is not everyday. We just got a new puppy a month ago and I couldnt immagine not using a crate...especially with our older dog, she is a Jack Russell and would chase our cat all night if she wasnt crated (or during the day if we were out) 


Also its interesting that you cant tie a dog up inside, but you can outside? I would understand if you were not home, but we do with our dogs it has been a tremendous help with house training and a big saviour for our cat sometimes. They are not leashed all the time all day but I will leash them if we are sitting and they keep chasing the cat.

But to tell you the truth I dont know the exact laws to owning a dog here...I know they must be tagged, and its more for unfixed dogs. They must get vet care if they are sick, you cant have more than 2 dogs and they must be leashed if they are off your property. And they must have food and water.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

It is a half hour drive to school for me, there are very very few "daymums" in the US and the ones that are here charge a lot of money to take care of the dog for you for the day.


----------



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

You can keep you dog in a big cage outside, many people with hunting dogs do this. But then they need shelter, and there is some measurements you must follow. And you still have to walk your dog everyday. A dog can be on a leash outside but for no more then 2 hours every 24 hours.

I will pay about 240 dollars each month for someone to take care of my dog


----------



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

I found now that you are not allowed to leave a puppy under 4 month of age more than really short periods. And a puppy under 6 months can only be on a leash for short periods. (tied up outside)

And you can use a leash to calm a dog down indoors, but only for a short period and if you hold the leash.

I know you don't understand Swedish, but this is the rule book  
There is plenty of rules 

http://www.sbk.nu/upload/07_vettetikett/JV%20Broschyr%20om%20djurskyddsbestammelser%20for%20hund%202009.pdf


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I must say it would be interesting to go to Sweden for a while with my dogs.


----------



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

Btw what time is it at your place? Here it is 21.00


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Velsan said:


> Btw what time is it at your place? Here it is 21.00


21.00 = 9:00pm (I think)

It is 2:05pm here right now = 14.05


I think it is clear that both of us care very much about our dogs and give them the best lives we can sacrificing other things just for them to have a better life. Both of us train our dogs and compete with them, and both of us have very happy healthy dogs. We just do things differently to attain the same outcome.


----------



## Velsan (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah seems like it, but you know. I don't get out allot in the world, so there is many strange things out there


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I think that many of the rules in Sweden are much better as ideals that people should try to get close to than they are as actual laws. Like walking your dog regularly is a great thing. Some things are easy like good food and water. But overall, I think for even very good owners in the US, lots of the Swedish laws are impossible to follow.

The distance that many people drive to work or the time on a subway means that even with a 1 hour lunch break, they cannot return home. And many people have only a 30 minute lunch break or even no break at all but have to eat on the clock (I did in both restaurant work and security work). I know many people who drive 45 minutes or 1 hour to work each way. 

Doggy daycare is fine if you can afford it and your dog is friendly and the daycare is well run. Many smaller cities and towns don't have a doggy daycare and many of them are either too expensive or not very clean and safe. For those whose dogs are not good with other dogs, people with bully breeds that many daycares do not allow or dogs that aren't spayed or neutered, its not an option at all. There are a few daycares in my city, it would cost me more per month than the mortgage on my house. 

Being able to take time off work for a new puppy is also an ideal that is not realistic in the US since many people have NO paid time off at all. Those with vacation time average 10-12 days per year and some places simply give 10 or 15 days total for sick leave and vacation time. There are parents who can't take off that much time to care for their children, let alone their dogs. I knew many hourly workers that came to work sick or had to take their children to school sick because even missing one day of work could get them fired or be too much lost money.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I guess I should elaborate on my situation. I work 45 minutes drive from home. I don't get a lunch hour and even if I did, I wouldn't have enough time to come home. My girls are in crates when I'm at work, but my fiance generally lets them out halfway through my eight hour shifts. They are also left with frozen kongs or some other type of puzzle toy like a tug a jug so they don't get bored while I'm away.

The first thing I do when I get home is attend to my dogs. They then spend the rest of the day with me until I go to bed, we're also generally out the door within an hour of me arriving home to take them for a run off leash at my friends house. I don't walk them around town, mainly because there are MANY loose dogs in my area because our leash laws aren't enforced and very few of them are dog friendly. (My dogs have nearly been attacked enough times for me to know walking them isn't the safest option) 

When we get back we generally do a training session, followed by a few shorter sessions throughout the evening. Even on days that I work, they are ready for bed by the time I am.

I only work three days a week right now and every other day is spent with my dogs, minus short trips to the store. They often get to go out with us when we do go shopping because most of my shopping is done at pet stores. 

They are crated while I sleep, Mina cannot be trusted not to chew things when not supervised and while the law in Sweden may find it cruel she LOVES her crate. All I have to do is say 'ready for bed' and she runs in on her own and waits for the door to be closed. And quite frankly, I'd rather keep her safe than allow her to free roam. 

In conclusion, my girls lead very active lives even though they don't get walked every day and don't go to day care or a day mum while I'm at work. They are very happy, healthy, well kept dogs and IMO I think that's enough.

ETA: I was also unemployed at the time I brought each of my girls home respectively aside from babysitting. So when I brought them home, I took four months with each of them. During which time they spent each and every day with me. Since then, they have adjusted well to my working schedule.


----------

